# Decals are up for sale.



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

The following sizes, with pricing, are available for sale in the color of white.

#001 - 20" x 20" - $18.00.

#002 - 15" x 15" - $15.00.

#003 - 12" x 12" - $12.00.

#004 - 10" x 10" - $10.00.

#005 - 8" x 8" (and down to 3" x 3") - $8.00.

No orders containing alphanumeric characters smaller than 1/4" will be accepted.

This does not include shipping, which will be determined by customer's address. Use this following link to determine shipping through USPS, from zip code 70506 to your zip code. 
http://postcalc.usps.gov/Default.aspx?M=2&P=2&O=0&OZ=70506&DZ=10044

Any order can be upgraded to most other colors, with the exception of camo, iridescent, metallics, and etched glass-look. For primary color upgrade, an additional charge of $2.00 should be added to the above specif iced charge. These primary colors included yellow, blue, green, red, black, orange, pink, and purple.

If you do not see the color that you would prefer, please indicate at time of ordering the preferred color that you wish. If it is available through our vinyl supplier, you will be charged an assessment fee for stocking of this specialized vinyl color, ranging from $20.00 to $100.00 per specialized vinyl color. (Some of the specialized vinyls, such as camo, iridescent, metallics, and etched glass-look are outrageously priced.)

To place an order, please send an email reply to [email protected]. Within the Subject Line of your email, state "Decal Order" as my email is overran with junkmail inquiries. Payments for decals will only be accepted by cashier's check or U.S. Postal Money Order. All denominations are listed in US Dollars. PayPal soon to come.

The following pics are examples of what is available for decals.

Custom text can be added in any font around any decal.


































































































































Custom decal inquiries should be sent to my email address with the Subject Line to include "Custom Decal Inquiries".


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

if you find any decals of pitbulls , post them up for all to see.:thumbsup:


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

For Calvin peeing put BSL for the text LOL


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Thread stickied. I spoke with Nick on the phone about this earlier and if there's a lot of interest in it, we will eventually be turning it into something larger, probably with it's own website, etc.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

tex the decals look great i will deffitnitly be getting one!!!!


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is the idea i had for a decal... I stole the idea from my honda days. you used to be able to get "i (heart) my honda" decals. either way, how much would i be looking for a 2" x 10" decal?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BlueDiva said:


> Here is the idea i had for a decal... I stole the idea from my honda days. you used to be able to get "i (heart) my honda" decals. either way, how much would i be looking for a 2" x 10" decal?


Thats cute.

As for the other decals awesome I will be ordering soon for 3 vehicle's lol...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hook it up bro, this a great idea, can you make bumper stickers out of the GoPitbull banner with Ortega? I also love the caption "learn the truth"


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

redog said:


> hook it up bro, this a great idea, can you make bumper stickers out of the GoPitbull banner with Ortega? I also love the caption "learn the truth"


ooh, i like that!..."learn the truth.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes "learn the true" that is awesome.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know I'll be getting one just as soon as I get a new car as I smucked mine up on tuesday. I love them all.


----------



## FyrFytr998 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a tattoo of the last pit decal image. I got it way back in 1990. A little faded, but still get compliments on it.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

can you make some with the dogs ears cropped?


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll be drawing some up with the ears on soon as I get a lil time . I went back to work in the oil field so time is hard to come by right now . I am working in the shop now but the hours are long . hope yall can bare with me on it . if you want to order one that is up tho the wife can take care of it .


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll be drawing some up with the ears on soon as I get a lil time . I went back to work in the oil field so time is hard to come by right now . I am working in the shop now but the hours are long . hope yall can bare with me on it . if you want to order one that is up tho the wife can take care of it .


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Beautiful job!!!:woof:

I need one made too


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I need a "MY PITBULL IS SMARTER THAN YOUR HONOR ROLL STUDENT" sticker!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hey tex... just got a new silver car.. gonna get it tinted within the next month... I'd like to get something that matches the simple paint color which will pop against the black tint. I haven't desided if i want a big one only on the back window or if I want that plus two side decals. I can't see my options anymore because the pictures are Xed out on my screen. Can you either repost them or drop me an email with some ideas... I've got a few of my own, but I'd like to see what you can do man!!! lol

If you want [email protected]


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah my bucket got droped so I have to up load them again . give me a day and they will be back up


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

ok the images are back up .


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks tex i'm gonna give them a gander now!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Can I get the very first image in a 8 x 8 with the "got pitbull" logo on it? I would like to order one, but I can't have anything to big...small car.


----------



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

I like them a lot if i had some extra cash i would for sure buy a couple. How long you going to have these for?Nice work.


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

great decals,


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Good looking designs!


----------

